# Rogue Hunter: Dark Space - Book II of the Rogue Hunter Series.



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*TRAPPED AND HUNTED! *

Shortly after her trial on New Venus, Zyra Zanr is captured by a team of rival bounty hunters and brought aboard their ship, the Lilith. They intend to take her to the planet Sojo, home of a powerful crime boss who nurses a grievance against her. Zyra fears for her life, knowing death awaits her at the end of the journey. A series of intense confrontations between Zyra and her captors lead to her horrifying torture.

Drugged, beaten, and near death, Zyra escapes her cell and is pursued. The enemy will stop at nothing to recapture her. Enraged by the abuse she has suffered, Zyra decides to turn the table on the Lilith's crew and show them why she is the most feared bounty hunter in the galaxy.

Rogue Hunter: Dark Space is the second book in the Rogue Hunter series.



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevis,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

give us a kiss baby   Love the cover, girl looks cute too...

Thanks for the post and hope you keep i up with this series...

Shane


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kevis,
> 
> Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]


Thanks, Betsy. 



Shane Ward said:


> give us a kiss baby  Love the cover, girl looks cute too...
> 
> Thanks for the post and hope you keep i up with this series...
> 
> Shane


I'll certainly do that, Shane. And yeah. She's definitely easy on the old eyes.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Zyra Zanr has really stepped in it this time. Her enemies are out for her hide and there's no place to run. She faces imprisonment, torture, and death. She'll have to stand her ground if she's going to have a chance to survive. Bounty hunter vs. bounty hunter. Killer vs. killer. Who's going to win? Find out in Rogue Hunter: Dark Space, the newest installment in the Rogue Hunter series.

Rogue Hunter: Dark Space is the second book in the Rogue Hunter series.



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Rogue Hunter: Dark Space, the second book in the Rogue Hunter Series, is available for your reading pleasure. Download your copy to your Kindle today!



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*THE DARKEST ROGUE HUNTER NOVEL TO DATE.*

What happens when you pit the greatest bounty hunter in the galaxy against a team of bloodthirsty killers hellbent on taking her title? Find out by downloading _Rogue Hunter: Dark Space_ to your Kindle today!



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Work on Book #3 is under way and should be completed in time to hit the streets early next year. But if you haven't read the newest adventure in the Rogue Hunter series, I invite you to grab yourself a copy of Rogue Hunter: Dark Space.

*Now On Sale for a low Introductory price!*



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Zyra Zanr is the greatest bounty hunter in the universe. But she's got a bull's eye the size of Jupiter on her back. Her enemies are coming out of the woodwork looking to take her out. It's a mistake they may live just long enough to regret. Grab yourself a copy of Rogue Hunter: Dark Space and prepare for a knock-down, drag-out, dog-eat-dog, bounty hunter battle royale. Zyra's going to get her hands messy in this one, folks. All that's missing is an eager audience. 



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

We're getting closer now to the release of Book III, but the paint is still fresh on Dark Space and there's never been a better time to get your copy than right now for some Holiday reading!



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

This Xmas eve, download your copy of Dark Space, the exciting second book in the Rogue Hunter series, and join the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter in her most intense adventure yet.



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

We're putting the final touches on Book III even as I write this. I'm anxious to bring it to you all and will do so next month. In the meantime, if you haven't read the series yet, there's been no better time to start than now. Rogue Hunter: Dark Space, the second installment of the Rogue Hunter series, is ready to be downloaded to your Kindle. If you like your heroines beautiful, smart, and tough-as-nails, then you're going to love reading about Zyra. Enjoy and Happy New Year's everyone.



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Readers have been enjoying Rogue Hunter: Dark Space, the second installment of the Rogue Hunter series. In it, Zyra, the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter, takes on all comers. This one's a no-holds barred slugfest, so download your copy of this exciting intergalactic battle royale to your Kindle to start the adventure.

*DOWNLOAD DARK SPACE TODAY!*



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store

*To see what readers are saying about Dark Space, visit Goodreads. For more information about Dark Space and the Rogue Hunter series, visit my website.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Before you dive into the upcoming Rogue Hunter novel this Valentine's Day, make sure you read Rogue Hunter: Dark Space, the second installment of the Rogue Hunter series.

*Now on sale at Amazon.*



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

To celebrate the release of the third book in the Rogue Hunter series, the first two books are on sale. Now's a great time to grab your copies of both Rogue Hunter: Inquest and Rogue Hunter: Dark Space. This sale ends soon.

*Rogue Hunter: Inquest* is currently on sale at Amazon for $0.99 (reg. $6.99).



Get the exciting sequel to Rogue Hunter: Inquest for only $2.99 (reg. $7.99).


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For a limited-time only, you can download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Dark Space, featuring the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter for only $2.99 (reg. $7.99). This offer expires soon, so grab your copy while it's hot.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dark Space, the second book in the Rogue Hunter series, is on sale today for only $2.99/£1.53 (reg. $7.99/£4.99). This is a great chance to find out what happened to our lovely heroine after the exciting events of the first book. Sale ends soon, so get your copy now.

DOWNLOAD DARK SPACE TODAY!



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

This bounty hunter is looking for a few good readers!

*DOWNLOAD DARK SPACE TODAY!*



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A full throttle space opera action adventure.

*DOWNLOAD DARK SPACE TODAY!*



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A Deadly Game of Cat and Mouse.

*DOWNLOAD DARK SPACE TODAY!*



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

We're happy to announce that Rogue Hunter: Dark Space is currently priced at 99 cents (reg. $5.99). This is a one-day sale only. So now's a great time to grab your copy of this exciting book for this special price.

*DOWNLOAD DARK SPACE TODAY!*



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The hunters become the hunted in this exciting, no holds barred space opera/survival horror mash up.

*DOWNLOAD DARK SPACE TODAY!*



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store


----------

